# Australian Financial Review, worth getting?



## all-green-plz (2 November 2007)

hi guys, just wondering if it is worth it paying $25 (essential package) +$125 (advanced markets) a month for Australian Financial Review (AFR)? I aim at short term trading, don't if AFR provides good enough information and how useful is it? Thanks!


----------



## Caliente (2 November 2007)

125 a month? geez i hope its good information =)


----------



## nizar (2 November 2007)

all-green-plz said:


> hi guys, just wondering if it is worth it paying $25 (essential package) +$125 (advanced markets) a month for Australian Financial Review (AFR)? I aim at short term trading, don't if AFR provides good enough information and how useful is it? Thanks!




The thing about daily news like this ESPECIALLY in short term trading is that it lags the price very significantly. So it would be pretty useless.

I find MarketWatch is usually good and upto the minute for US markets.
I havent heard of an Australian equivalent.


----------



## nioka (2 November 2007)

all-green-plz said:


> hi guys, just wondering if it is worth it paying $25 (essential package) +$125 (advanced markets) a month for Australian Financial Review (AFR)? I aim at short term trading, don't if AFR provides good enough information and how useful is it? Thanks!




If you are an investor it is ok but the news is too old for a trader to find much benefit. Most of the news has been posted on ASF anyway. That's my opinion for what it is worth.


----------



## all-green-plz (2 November 2007)

thx for your replies, yes, i am more of a trader now, so i will take your advise and not register on AFR...

but yeah, i've looked around for an up-to-the-minute information site, but failed to find any, all the info is scattered around, hmm..... 

any suggestions?


----------



## motorway (2 November 2007)

A New Site 

motorway

http://www.businessspectator.com.au/


----------



## all-green-plz (3 November 2007)

motorway said:


> A New Site
> 
> motorway
> 
> http://www.businessspectator.com.au/




nice site, thx


----------

